# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  gần tết tập tành kinh doanh chơi

## Diy1979

gần tết òi, em hốt mớ đồ lên bán cho các bác sang năm mới có đồ chơi , hàng siêu bèo...bình dân dầu cái lân :

giá thấp nhất 300k cao nhất 2000k
các bác cứ gọi thương lượng nhé
giá nào cũng bán
cái khoan bàn hồng ký cao 1,2m giá 2000k,
cái khoan bin lion 21 vol cực mạnh, mới 99% còn hộp, giá 800k hiệu Glet mỹ nhé
cái khoan crow đầu chưa rơ riết nhé cực mạnh do độ ruột của makita nhé : giá 400k
cái máy mài xanh DCA liên doanh sigafor mới toanh nhé : 500k, bao giá khắp sài gòn, em mới gắn thử lưởi mài chạy êm không thua makita nhật, ko nóng,540W
cái máy mài đỏ chính gốc Mỹ nhập xách tay về chạy 220v không chê vào đâu nếu mài cơ khí như các bác,giá 500k
cái máy bơm hơi 2xilanh chạy moter 1.5kw cực chuẩn, nhẹ nhàng, 1000k
máy mài 3/4 sài gòn , mới toanh : 450k
máy cưa lọng matec mới mua cắt đúng 1 tấm MDF có giá lên kệ 1,400k giờ bán 800k cho các bác chuyên 2D
máy cưa cũi FEG 90% chưa mài mũi ...he he. đem về chế spinl ăn nhôm đồng khỏi chê, không chổi than nhé các bác, em cũng chả hiểu vụ này,
mâm cặp 4chấu tự định tâm hàng China 1000k đẫ có mặt bich sẳn, về tay các bác khỏi chê,
còn tiếp tập 2,
do em chuyên thanh lý dụng cụ làm đồ gỗ nên có hàng cho các bác, yên tâm về sài. em làm ăn lâu dài:
0918907473 ,
em ko nhân inbox nhé

----------


## Diy1979

sao ảnh nó mờ thế nhẻ, 
em sót cái máy bào, máy bào gỗ chác các bac shok thèm đâu, giá 400k nếu thích làm mộc chơi

----------


## solero

Em gạch cái món này cụ nhé: 



> cái khoan bin lion 21 vol cực mạnh, mới 99% còn hộp, giá 800k hiệu Glet mỹ nhé.


CHo em xin STK

----------


## anhxco

Hàng e thích toàn nặng ký, hic.
Bác cho e xin thêm thông tin của cái mâm cặp ạ!

----------


## Diy1979

thank các bác 
tài khoản để đợi vợ về em lấy thông tin mai em up lên

----------


## conga

Cái máy vàng mục 1, và cái máy đỏ mục 2 không biết là máy gì luôn. Dự là bào gỗ. :Smile: ) chưa thấy giá 2 cái đó

----------


## Diy1979

à, cái vàng là máy bào hàng mới CAOCH 2 giá 500k,
cái đỏ là máy cưa xích đấy bác, hàng singapo không chạy bằng chổi than, tua ko tải 13000, nó chạy qua cục biến tần nhỏ xíu nằm trong máy, em chả biết là gì,nhưng hôm nọ định độ spinl ăn nhôm nhưng trình yếu hok dám làm giá ra đi 800k, bảo đảm 100% sài tốt nhé các bác,

----------


## Diy1979

> Hàng e thích toàn nặng ký, hic.
> Bác cho e xin thêm thông tin của cái mâm cặp ạ!


thông tin gì bác nhẩy, em ứa có rành, chỉ thấy nó là hàng china tự định tâm giống loại 3chấu, điểm đặc biệt là chưa bao giờ sài mặc dù nó xuống màu, răng chấu nếu có dấu vết sài rồi em trả lại tiền

----------


## Diy1979

> Em gạch cái món này cụ nhé: 
> 
> CHo em xin STK


xin lỗi bác đã có gạch rồi, nếu mai ko nhận chuyển khoản em chuyển cho bác, chưa nhận tiền chưa chắc ko bể gạch,,, he he

----------


## minhtriet

Như đã trao đổi với bác, sáng mai mình chuyển tiền sớm lấy máy bơm hơi.
Thanks.

----------


## anhxco

> thông tin gì bác nhẩy, em ứa có rành, chỉ thấy nó là hàng china tự định tâm giống loại 3chấu, điểm đặc biệt là chưa bao giờ sài mặc dù nó xuống màu, răng chấu nếu có dấu vết sài rồi em trả lại tiền


em xin kích thước bác ạ, re cứ tạm gạch đến khi bác có thokng tin nhé, ophù hợp yyêu cầu e lấy ạ.
thanks

----------


## anhxco

> Như đã trao đổi với bác, sáng mai mình chuyển tiền sớm lấy máy bơm hơi.
> Thanks.


Hihi, e  cũng ưng cái nj mà thấy nặng và xa quá, vậy là bác lấy à?

----------


## minhtriet

> Hihi, e  cũng ưng cái nj mà thấy nặng và xa quá, vậy là bác lấy à?


Ko những mình lấy món ni mà còn lấy 3 con trượt bên kia nữa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , xa xôi mà lỡ mê rồi là chơi thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Ko những mình lấy món ni mà còn lấy 3 con trượt bên kia nữa , xa xôi mà lỡ mê rồi là chơi thôi


ba con trượt nào thế bác!? có lẽ bữa sau bác có ý mua gì rủ e mua luôn thể cho vui ạ!

----------


## minhtriet

Sorry các bác, cho mình hỏi có bác nào mua hàng của bác này nhận được hàng chưa?
Mình lấy cái máy bơm hơi hôm rao, sáng mai  (ngày 15) chuyển tiền, đến giờ vẫn chưa nhận được hàng.
Đúng ra thì đợi thêm vài ngày cũng ko có gì vì là hàng chuyển qua dịch vụ Tín Thành bằng đường bộ, nhưng mà bác chủ bán thì bảo đã gởi sáng ngày 15 rồi, mình hỏi xin số vận đơn để tiện theo dõi hàng thì cứ hứa tới hứa lui, đến 2 ngày này thì cả sms và gọi đều ko trả lời.

----------


## anhxco

> Sorry các bác, cho mình hỏi có bác nào mua hàng của bác này nhận được hàng chưa?
> Mình lấy cái máy bơm hơi hôm rao, sáng mai  (ngày 15) chuyển tiền, đến giờ vẫn chưa nhận được hàng.
> Đúng ra thì đợi thêm vài ngày cũng ko có gì vì là hàng chuyển qua dịch vụ Tín Thành bằng đường bộ, nhưng mà bác chủ bán thì bảo đã gởi sáng ngày 15 rồi, mình hỏi xin số vận đơn để tiện theo dõi hàng thì cứ hứa tới hứa lui, đến 2 ngày này thì cả sms và gọi đều ko trả lời.


Chắc bác ấy bận quá thôi ạ, cứ từ từ đợi vài hôm nữa đi bác!

----------


## minhtriet

> Chắc bác ấy bận quá thôi ạ, cứ từ từ đợi vài hôm nữa đi bác!


Bận thì gởi chậm cũng được nhưng phải rõ ràng, hôm nay mình gọi tiếp cũng ko nghe máy!

----------


## ít nói

thôi các pác bớt nóng đa số anh em buôn bán trên này đều có công việc riêng .. em nè đi làm tối ngày sáng nay thịt củ 1 cụ đc 50k thuê xe ôm ra bến bãi gửi ngon lành . khà khà

----------


## minhtriet

> thôi các pác bớt nóng đa số anh em buôn bán trên này đều có công việc riêng .. em nè đi làm tối ngày sáng nay thịt củ 1 cụ đc 50k thuê xe ôm ra bến bãi gửi ngon lành . khà khà


Cái này là mình mua giúp cho đứa em cho nên ngày nào nó cũng hỏi nhức đầu lắm. Gởi hàng chậm thì mình ko nói làm gì, đằng này gọi điện ko nghe máy, sms ko trả lời, sáng nay lấy số khác gọi thì lại cầm máy rồi cũng ú ớ kêu bận, hàng nói gởi rồi nhưng hói số vận đơn lại ú ớ tiếp. Mình lên fb của bác này thì thấy cũng đàng hoàng nên chưa muốn làm lớn chuyện.

----------


## itanium7000

Em thì trừ 1 điểm cho bác Diy1979 vì cái tội cách đây 2.5 tháng bán cho em cặp ray quá khủng  :Cool:

----------


## thuhanoi

Ray này dung đuổi gà hả bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## conga

> thôi các pác bớt nóng đa số anh em buôn bán trên này đều có công việc riêng .. em nè đi làm tối ngày sáng nay thịt củ 1 cụ đc 50k thuê xe ôm ra bến bãi gửi ngon lành . khà khà


Em nghe quen quen.... :Smile:  cước xe em mất thêm 50k nữa ý chứ. Tiền e ko thành vấn đề nhưng cốt lõi là nhanh và nhanh... :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Em nghe quen quen.... cước xe em mất thêm 50k nữa ý chứ. Tiền e ko thành vấn đề nhưng cốt lõi là nhanh và nhanh...


thôi khi khác em bù cụ cái khác . trưa định gói tặng 1 con step 2a nhưng sáng quên ko mang hê hê. loại 2a 4 dây nhé . hoặc 1 con có sẵn driver trên đó

----------

conga

----------


## minhtriet

> Ray này dung đuổi gà hả bác


Nếu các bác biết rằng Diy1979 và Thucongmynghe79  đều là một người thì vấn đề còn nhức đầu hơn .

----------

ít nói, huyquynhbk, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

@minhtriet: Đã nhận hang chưa bác

----------


## minhtriet

> @minhtriet: Đã nhận hang chưa bác


Chào bác.
Gọi thì a ta ko nghe máy, sms thì ko trả lời, cuối cùng đành phải sms dọa nhờ CA can thiệp thì may anh ta mới sms lại.
Anh ta bảo do vợ đang nhập viện, anh ta quá bận cho nên ko gởi hàng được, cho anh ta một thời gian.
Thôi đành vậy, đợi 1-2 tuần xem sao.
Thật ra lúc trước e cũng từng giao dịch (bán 3 cái step) cho anh ta, thấy anh ta cũng là người đam mê chẳng qua là thời gian này kinh doanh không tốt nên mới tùm lum vậy, chính vì thế e ko muốn làm ồn ào chuyện này lên forum.
Thanks bác.

----------


## ít nói

thôi các pác thông cảm 1 2 tuần nữa coi sao. người ta đã nói ốm đau rồi .

----------


## anhxco

Vừa mới thấy bác ấy còmen diễn đàn, mua đồ mua đoàn đó ạ!

----------


## minhtriet

> Vừa mới thấy bác ấy còmen diễn đàn, mua đồ mua đoàn đó ạ!


Comment đâu nữa bác? Từ lần rao vặt này thì cả 2 nick đều lặn luôn roài  :Big Grin:

----------


## conga

Khổ thân bác...bác cầu zời đi là vừa. E nghịch ngợm ít khi hé mặt lên diễn đàn nhưng chưa gặp trường hợp nào như thế cả. Còn thích em tìm đến đúng địa chỉ, công việc của em là đi mà. :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## blueocean

Chà, bác N có vào đọc thì trả lời người ta cho đoàn hoàng chứ mình biết nhiều người phàn nàn rồi, trước thì mình đau, sau thì vợ đau... mất uy tín quá. Sau này chắc nghe đến Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu cạch hết giờ.

----------

mig21, minhtriet, thuhanoi

----------


## lkcnc

> Chà, bác N có vào đọc thì trả lời người ta cho đoàn hoàng chứ mình biết nhiều người phàn nàn rồi, trước thì mình đau, sau thì vợ đau... mất uy tín
>  quá. Sau này chắc nghe đến Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu cạch hết giờ.


Giờ em nghe thấy em còn sợ nhưng mà giờ không liên lạc được đợi sau tết chắc làm chuyến du lịch xem thế nào

----------


## mig21

nỗi đau cố chôn kín, nay lại có người lôi ra hic. chia buốn với ae cùng cảnh ngộ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Lâu quá mới thấy bác Mig, sức khỏe bé tốt rồi chứ bác!!?
Mà bác mig cũng mua hàng của bác này à?
hi vọng không như vụ của e trước đây !!

----------


## lkcnc

> nỗi đau cố chôn kín, nay lại có người lôi ra hic. chia buốn với ae cùng cảnh ngộ


Vâng chắc em là người biết sau cùng , rất buồn

----------


## thuhanoi

> nỗi đau cố chôn kín, nay lại có người lôi ra hic. chia buốn với ae cùng cảnh ngộ


Phải rõ ràng để mọi người biết mà tránh chứ bác, em chơi bên handheld quen rồi  :Big Grin: . À mà con cái khỏe chưa mig21, khỏe rồi thì tiếp tục đi nhé

----------


## minhtriet

> Chà, bác N có vào đọc thì trả lời người ta cho đoàn hoàng chứ mình biết nhiều người phàn nàn rồi, trước thì mình đau, sau thì vợ đau... mất uy tín quá. Sau này chắc nghe đến Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu cạch hết giờ.





> Giờ em nghe thấy em còn sợ nhưng mà giờ không liên lạc được đợi sau tết chắc làm chuyến du lịch xem thế nào





> nỗi đau cố chôn kín, nay lại có người lôi ra hic. chia buốn với ae cùng cảnh ngộ


Ủa, vậy không phải mình là người duy nhất bị?
Nếu các bác cũng dính thì nên công khai ra để vấn đề nó rõ ràng hơn, và để mình dứt khoát hơn xử lý, khỏi phải chờ.
Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Xin chia buồn với các bác ở xa. Mua hàng qua mạng đầy rủi ro... rướt cục tức vào lòng.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

bây giờ phát hiện ra nhiều anh em than phiền , nếu admin thấy có vấn đề cần nêu ra gì đó thì phải có hướng giải quyết rõ ràng.

thông tin xử dụng 2 nick , rồi nói chuyện cứ như 2 người bạn thân  , xin admin xác nhận nếu đúng thì không thể chấp nhận được.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## minhtriet

> bây giờ phát hiện ra nhiều anh em than phiền , nếu admin thấy có vấn đề cần nêu ra gì đó thì phải có hướng giải quyết rõ ràng.
> 
> thông tin xử dụng 2 nick , rồi nói chuyện cứ như 2 người bạn thân  , xin admin xác nhận nếu đúng thì không thể chấp nhận được.


Cái này mình có pm admin thì rõ ràng 2 nick dùng chung IP!
Ngoài ra cùng chung email, số đt, hay chính xác hơn cùng 1 địa chỉ nhà!
Hiện tại thì cả 3 số máy đều ko liên lạc được.

----------


## solero

Thử google : bitridung79@gmail.com đọc thấy ...

----------

conga

----------


## conga

E gọi thử thì có con nào nó nói tiếng anh the number you have dialed is temporarily not available. please try again later
alo thì ko thấy nó alo lại thế mới akay  :Smile:  e đùa tý cho bớt căng thẳng.Bâc nào mất mát gì, dù ít dù nhiều thì cũng coi của đi thay người. Ko sao cả.
Ad nên đưa vào mục cảnh giác để tránh về sau ae khỏi gặp tai hoạ, và lần sau ae nào mua hàng hỏi thật kỹ hoặc nhận hàng mới thanh toán sẽ đảm bảo hơn!

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Vụ việc này bạn minhtriet đã liên lạc với CNC PRO đề nghị kiểm tra.
Qua đó CNC PRO xin xác nhận là Diy1979 và thucongmynghe79 có trùng lập nhiều địa chỉ IP. Ngoài ra email và địa chỉ.. thì CNC PRO chưa kiểm tra nên không dám xác nhận.
Trong vụ việc này CNC PRO với vai trò quản trị, hiện tại chỉ có thể để tâm lưu ý mà thôi. Việc này có thể được xem là lời cảnh báo, kiện tụng, lừa đảo hay không cần phải xem xét lại nhiều khía cạnh. Quan trọng nhất người trong cuộc và nhất là bị hại vẫn chưa chính thức thông tin cụ thể về vụ việc. Do đó rất khó để có thể xác định rỏ vấn đề này.
CNC PRO chỉ có thể dành nhiều thời gian theo dõi vụ việc hơn. Ngoài ra sẽ tùy theo động thái, quyết định của người trong cuộc, sau đó mới tìn giải pháp giải quyết cụ thể.

Nhân đây cũng xin nhắc các bạn.. khi tìm hiểu về vấn đề này nên bình tỉnh, hạn chế dùng từ ngữ đã kích, thóa mạ.

CNC PRO cũng xin nhắc nhở các bạn
- Khi giao dịch nên yêu cầu làm rỏ thông tin người bán & người mua trực tiếp trên diễn đàn.
- Có kết luận các nội dung về chất lượng, tính năng, tuổi thọ thiết bị cũng như giá thành phương thức vận chuyển v.v... trước khi tiến hành giao dịch & thanh toán.
Càng có nhiều thông tin được công bố trước khi giao dịch thì càng có nhiều bằng chứng, nhiều luận điểm, căn cứ để giải quyết vụ việc nếu có trường hợp xấu nhất xãy ra.
Với các kiểu giao dịch tự thỏa thuận, liên lạc bằng SMS, điện thoại trực tiếp, PM (dưới hình thức cá nhân - cá nhân) thì BQT rất khó làm chủ khi có rủi ro xãy ra.

Với người mua, vì quyền lợi của chính mình. Nên yêu cầu người bán giao dịch bằng tên thật, số tài khoản phải trùng tên với người giao dịch & phải công khai thông tin trên diễn đàn. Cương quyết không giao dịch với những thành viên ít bài viết, mới tham gia, không chịu dùng tên thật, không chịu công khai số dt, địa chỉ v.v...
Tất nhiên đây không phải là yêu cầu bắt buộc từ diễn đàn. Do đó các bạn tham gia dao dịch tự đánh giá & cân nhắc trước quyết định của chính mình.

Trân trọng

----------

conga, thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Chào các bác. Mình ở SG rất rảnh rỗi néu bác nào cần help những vấn đề như là Tới tận nơi kiểm tra hay check out hàng hoá mình có thể giúp để các bác yên tâm chuyển tiền.

----------

conga, foxnguyen, huyquynhbk, itanium7000, thanhtrung, thuhanoi

----------


## itanium7000

> Chào các bác. Mình ở SG rất rảnh rỗi néu bác nào cần help những vấn đề như là Tới tận nơi kiểm tra hay check out hàng hoá mình có thể giúp để các bác yên tâm chuyển tiền.


Quá hay, trong SG có mấy cái máy tiện bé bé em muốn mua mà lại không phải của anh em trên diễn đàn bán. Ảnh thì có thể xem, có thể yêu cầu chụp chi tiết nhưng để xem chất lượng cụ thể thì cần check trực tiếp. Có những người như bác anh em ở các nơi cần thì còn gì bằng!

----------

lkcnc

----------


## mig21

> Lâu quá mới thấy bác Mig, sức khỏe bé tốt rồi chứ bác!!?
> Mà bác mig cũng mua hàng của bác này à?
> hi vọng không như vụ của e trước đây !!





> Phải rõ ràng để mọi người biết mà tránh chứ bác, em chơi bên handheld quen rồi . À mà con cái khỏe chưa mig21, khỏe rồi thì tiếp tục đi nhé


cảm ơn 2 bác đã hỏi thăm,cháu nhà e đã khỏe, về nhà way như trâu  :Big Grin: . đợt này e lo làm ít đồ kiếm tiền tiêu tết nên tạm dừng dự ớn lại ra tết làm tiếp.

Vụ mua hàng e với bác blueocean cũng có tính đưa lên rồi nhưng thấy bác thucongmynghe cũng chưa đến nỗi ... nên chưa đưa lên.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## minhtriet

> cảm ơn 2 bác đã hỏi thăm,cháu nhà e đã khỏe, về nhà way như trâu . đợt này e lo làm ít đồ kiếm tiền tiêu tết nên tạm dừng dự ớn lại ra tết làm tiếp.
> 
> Vụ mua hàng e với bác blueocean cũng có tính đưa lên rồi nhưng thấy bác thucongmynghe cũng chưa đến nỗi ... nên chưa đưa lên.


Lúc đầu e tưởng chỉ cá nhân mình bị thì còn hy vọng thu hồi lại được, giờ ít nhất cũng 4 người dính rồi và số tiền đã lên vài chục triệu rồi thì càng khó.
Hôm qua thông qua tra danh bạ e có gọi vào một người ở gần nhà anh ta để nắm thông tin thì biết hàng ngày vẫn đi làm, và chỉ là lính thôi chứ không phải chủ xưởng gì cả...

Thật ra hành vi lừa đảo này đã có tính toán trước. Đầu tiên dùng nick thucongmyngh79 lừa một số bác, bị đòi tiền thì giả vờ bị tai nạn, rồi nào là đòi bán máy cnc trả nợ, rồi lại bảo là ko bán nữa vì đã kiếm được tiền... Cùng lúc thì tạo ra nick thứ 2 chém gió với nick 1 để mọi người hiểu là 2 người có quen biết nhau, sau đó lại làm một động tác là vào các bài post của nick 1 có ghi số đt thì edit lại xóa sạch. ... rồi với nick mới lại làm tiếp vụ này. Cũng may vụ mới này mỗi người dính số tiền cũng ko lớn nhu vụ đầu.
Mình mua hàng qua mạng lâu lắm rồi mà đây là vụ đầu tiên bị. Đúng là đau đầu.

----------


## Tuấn

Hớ hớ  :Smile:  em nghiệm ra một điều là cứ năm nào mà cuối năm mất xiền là năm sau em trúng mánh các cụ ạ, y chang như là cái câu gì bẩu muốn nắm lấy cái gì thì trước tiên phải mở bàn tay ra í, hay là cái bọn chạy xút phạt 11m chúng nó hay lùi lại lấy đà í  :Smile: 
 Thui em chúc mừng các bác năm cũ xui xẻo mất ít xiền, sang năm trúng mánh nhớn thì nhớ bấm like cho em là được òi  :Smile:

----------

mig21, minhtriet

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hớ hớ  em nghiệm ra một điều là cứ năm nào mà cuối năm mất xiền là năm sau em trúng mánh các cụ ạ, y chang như là cái câu gì bẩu muốn nắm lấy cái gì thì trước tiên phải mở bàn tay ra í, hay là cái bọn chạy xút phạt 11m chúng nó hay lùi lại lấy đà í 
>  Thui em chúc mừng các bác năm cũ xui xẻo mất ít xiền, sang năm trúng mánh nhớn thì nhớ bấm like cho em là được òi


Cũng như bác Tuấn - Chúc các bác năm mới phất lên nhé, mà nếu phất that nhớ hú em uống bia với

----------

mig21, minhtriet, Tuấn

----------


## minhtriet

> Hớ hớ  em nghiệm ra một điều là cứ năm nào mà cuối năm mất xiền là năm sau em trúng mánh các cụ ạ, y chang như là cái câu gì bẩu muốn nắm lấy cái gì thì trước tiên phải mở bàn tay ra í, hay là cái bọn chạy xút phạt 11m chúng nó hay lùi lại lấy đà í 
>  Thui em chúc mừng các bác năm cũ xui xẻo mất ít xiền, sang năm trúng mánh nhớn thì nhớ bấm like cho em là được òi


Hehe, vậy bác có món chi thanh lý e lên mua cuối năm rồi... xù  :Big Grin: 
Cảm ơn lời động viên của bác, hy vọng đây là cái xui cuối cùng của năm cũ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Đã có luật mới đấy các bác. Nếu có từ 3 lá đơn của 3 bị hại trở lên thì các bác bắt tay nhau khởi kiện ngoài bồi thường tiền các bác còn đưa đối tượng vào khám, trường hợp này không hòa giải vì số tiền đã  trên mức quy định. Đảm bảo chết chắc.

----------

conga, thuhanoi

----------


## occutit

Thế là forums chắc có 2 người. Đứng đầu là DIY1979 + Thucongmynghe. 
Nhì là Duonghieuled + RBTC gì gì đấy. ( trường hợp này em với khoac3 dính 2 bộ alpha 98 ) hôm nọ thấy bán con 911 gọi bảo giao qua chỗ anh NamCNC thì ko thấy tin tức gì. Chưa thấy anh Nam xác nhận nên chắc là chuồn rồi.

Anh em mua hàng cẩn thận nhé. Nick lạ không chơi.

Dạo này thỉnh thoảng em cũng có bán hàng cho Hoàng Luxury. Nhân vật huyền thoại này giờ mua hàng thấy cũng vất vả vì giống như sợ bị người bán không gởi hàng. Đổi tên người nhận thành Lê Thị Tú Quyên. Số dt 0966 898 808. Email Hoangmobiado@yahoo.com . Gần đây lại biết có thêm một người ở Vũng Tàu dính phốt anh chàng này. Xem ra vẫn tiếp tục sống và làm ăn không đàng hoàng. Em post thông tin lên để có gì người ta có google thì cũng biết được tí chút.

----------

cnc300, huyquynhbk, mig21, minhtriet, ppgas, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## anhxco

> Thế là forums chắc có 2 người. Đứng đầu là DIY1979 + Thucongmynghe. 
> Nhì là Duonghieuled + RBTC gì gì đấy. ( trường hợp này em với khoac3 dính 2 bộ alpha 98 ) hôm nọ thấy bán con 911 gọi bảo giao qua chỗ anh NamCNC thì ko thấy tin tức gì. Chưa thấy anh Nam xác nhận nên chắc là chuồn rồi.
> 
> Anh em mua hàng cẩn thận nhé. Nick lạ không chơi.
> 
> Dạo này thỉnh thoảng em cũng có bán hàng cho Hoàng Luxury. Nhân vật huyền thoại này giờ mua hàng thấy cũng vất vả vì giống như sợ bị người bán không gởi hàng. Đổi tên người nhận thành Lê Thị Tú Quyên. Số dt 0966 898 808. Email Hoangmobiado@yahoo.com . Gần đây lại biết có thêm một người ở Vũng Tàu dính phốt anh chàng này. Xem ra vẫn tiếp tục sống và làm ăn không đàng hoàng. Em post thông tin lên để có gì người ta có google thì cũng biết được tí chút.


Vụ 2 con alpha step 98 giải quết ổn chưa bác!?

----------


## occutit

ko 1 tiếng nói bác ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> ko 1 tiếng nói bác ạ.


bác nhờ bác Nam xem sao, nghe đâu lão biết nhân vật đấy.
mà vụ Hoàng luxury là sao nhỉ, e chưa nghe bao giờ  :Smile:

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> Thế là forums chắc có 2 người. Đứng đầu là DIY1979 + Thucongmynghe. 
> Nhì là Duonghieuled + RBTC gì gì đấy. ( trường hợp này em với khoac3 dính 2 bộ alpha 98 ) hôm nọ thấy bán con 911 gọi bảo giao qua chỗ anh NamCNC thì ko thấy tin tức gì. Chưa thấy anh Nam xác nhận nên chắc là chuồn rồi.
> 
> Anh em mua hàng cẩn thận nhé. Nick lạ không chơi.
> 
> Dạo này thỉnh thoảng em cũng có bán hàng cho Hoàng Luxury. Nhân vật huyền thoại này giờ mua hàng thấy cũng vất vả vì giống như sợ bị người bán không gởi hàng. Đổi tên người nhận thành Lê Thị Tú Quyên. Số dt 0966 898 808. Email Hoangmobiado@yahoo.com . Gần đây lại biết có thêm một người ở Vũng Tàu dính phốt anh chàng này. Xem ra vẫn tiếp tục sống và làm ăn không đàng hoàng. Em post thông tin lên để có gì người ta có google thì cũng biết được tí chút.


Tôi vừa gọi cho bác nhưng chắc khuya bác ngủ rồi nên nghe máy đc. Bác nói tôi làm ăn không đàng hoàng là như thế nào. Cứ nói ra đi đừng để tôi cảm thấy ức chế vì không hiểu vấn đề. Người ở Vũng Tàu là ai và dính cái gì nội dung ra sao nói cụ thể tôi nghe.
Lê thị Tú Quyên là vợ tôi có vấn đề gì không vậy. Bác nên suy nghĩ cẩn thận rồi nói nhé. Hôm bữa có lấy con spindle 1.5KW bác kêu có tại Đà Lạt tôi chuyển tiền xong bác kêu gửi từ Đà Nẵng vào rồi cuối cùng chuyển tiền lại, vụ này là gì nhỉ. Đừng có nói gửi tiền lại là xong nhé. Suy nghĩ lại đi

----------


## occutit

Em không sure lắm đâu, chỉ chắc khoảng 8/10 đây là nhân vật đấy thôi. Ngày trước có gọi cho mình giới thiệu khung gan đúc cho máy CNC nhưng mình không quan tâm. Nhìn cái email thì có thể trùng tên nhưng khác nhân vật cũng không chừng. Các bác mua hàng thì cẩn trọng tí. Còn vụ Hoàng Luxury thì nổi tiếng một thời bên thegioicnc và có mấy anh em ở tỉnh bị dính chưởng, tổng thiệt hại chắc cũng khá. Mình đã được cảnh báo và cũng có đọc mấy phi vụ đó mấy năm trước. Nhưng mình chỉ bán hàng và chỉ bán khi đã nhận được tiền nên không ngại. 

Gần đây có tay khách ở Vũng Tàu mua máy của "Hoàng Luxury" xong khóc như mưa vì không dùng được. 

Bác Hoangmobiado nếu không phải Hoang Luxury thì vào confirm giúp nhé. Bác đã đọc được topic này rồi mà. Với đồ cơ khí mà để nhân vật nữ nhận hàng thì cũng không hay lắm. Từ sau bài này mình không bán hàng cho bác nữa nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco

----------


## occutit

Oh. Thế là bác đây à. Vậy bác có phải là Hoàng Luxury ngày xưa không? Nếu không phải thì em nhầm người. Vì nghe người ta cảnh báo tay Hoàng này.

Spindle đã bán thì em chuyển tiền lại cho bác trong ngày hôm đó có kèm thêm 3000 tiền phí chuyển khoản nên em không có vấn đề gì nhé. Em xin đính chính thêm là em chỉ bảo khách bị dính chưởng Hoang Luxury chứ không phải Hoangkhoiart vì hai nick name này khác nhau nhé.

----------

conga

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> Oh. Thế là bác đây à. Vậy bác có phải là Hoàng Luxury ngày xưa không? Nếu không phải thì em nhầm người. Vì nghe người ta cảnh báo tay Hoàng này.
> 
> Spindle đã bán thì em chuyển tiền lại cho bác trong ngày hôm đó có kèm thêm 3000 tiền phí chuyển khoản nên em không có vấn đề gì nhé.


Hoàng Lexury là tôi. Hồi đó có mấy người do tôi chậm trễ. Nếu có thời gian bạn hỏi người ta xem có ai mất mát cái gì chưa. Bạn có thể nói rõ hơn về Hoàng Lexury về vụ Vũng Tàu gì đó cho mọi người nghe đi tại sao họ lại khóc với bạn mà không phản hồi cho tôi nhỉ. Ở Vũng Tàu tôi có bán 2 con máy trong tháng trước ( máy bán không có bảo hành, test thử rồi lấy), cả 2 máy này tôi đều bị mất mấy triệu tiền nợ lại lẽ ra tôi phải biết chứ sao bạn biết nhỉ. Một năm tôi cũng bán được khoảng 20 máy, rút kinh nghiệm nên tôi bán giá không bảo hành, ai muốn bảo hành sẽ công thêm giá tiên. nếu có thể bạn nói rõ cho tôi ai là người khóc.  Tôi còn chưa biết bạn là người thế nào. Tôi có nhập hàng china nên bạn khỏi cần bán cho tôi.

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Nói nhiều cũng thế thôi, Thuận mua vừa bán. Không ai đi cho tiền người khác mà không biết gì hết. Chúc bạn năm mới vui vẻ.

----------


## occutit

Ok bác. Cũng nhờ thế mà anh em diễn đàn mới biết nick này là của bác năm xưa. Chuyện qua lâu rồi chẳng ai nhớ, chỉ còn lại dư âm. Mọi người thận trọng khi mua bán. Em chỉ sợ em chỉ nhầm người thôi chứ đúng người rồi thì an tâm đi ngủ bác ạ.

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> Ok bác. Cũng nhờ thế mà anh em diễn đàn mới biết nick này là của bác năm xưa. Chuyện qua lâu rồi chẳng ai nhớ, chỉ còn lại dư âm. Mọi người thận trọng khi mua bán. Em chỉ sợ em chỉ nhầm người thôi chứ đúng người rồi thì an tâm đi ngủ bác ạ.


Nói nhiều quá không tốt đâu bạn. Buôn bán ai chả nói hay. Mấy con Spindle tôi mua của bạn trước đây cái nào cũng 2-3 bạc đạn, tới khi tháo thay bạc cho khách thì mới biết nó mấy bạc. thế mà có ai nói gì đâu. Nói cho cỗ vào. Thực tế đi nhé, đừng ích kỉ. Tôi tự thấy mình không bằng bạn, tư cách cũng không bằng, nên rất mong được học hỏi.

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Bạn duonghieuled nhà ở gần chỗ tôi nếu bạn nào có gặp vấn đề gì tôi nói nó trả ngay cho các bác. Duonghieuled tên Hiếu trẻ tuổi có tài, đã về quê có việc và nghỉ tết luôn cách đây 3 ngày, hiện tại có mối quan hệ công việc. Tôi có thể đứng ra giải quyết giúp nếu như các bác lo lắng. Hãy nói rõ vấn đề cho tôi nghe.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy bác hoangkhoiart thời gian gần đây cũng được mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

thời buổi khó khăn quá,mua bán cũng khó quá,biết người, biết mặt đâu biết lòng các bác nhỉ.
theo dõi cái thớt này lâu vì tí nữa e cũng dính của cha chủ it đồ,may mà e ko mua.
còn về bác hoangkhoiart thì em xin kể chuyện của em (e chỉ kể thôi nhé,vì chuyện cũng chả có gì vì e đã giải quyết theo cách của mình)
em có mua của bác ấy 4 con step ở đây
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/32...mot-vai-mon-do
bác ấy giới thiệu là step mới,chưa dùng lần nào,hàng OEM gì gì đấy,do bảo quản ko tốt nên hình thức còn 98%,dây dài 1m
nghe vậy e có mua 4 con có giá là 180kx4 +100k tiền ship.
ban đầu bác đấy nói gửi hàng trước rồi e mới gửi tiền => quá Ok luôn
nhưng khi nhận đc hàng thì thôi rồi,nó cũ ko thể cũ hơn,dây điện thì chắc đc 15cm,trong đó có 2 con trục bị kẹt,e phải tháo ra vệ sinh.em gọi cho chủ thì lại vợ nghe và bảo chồng e bán e ko biết.
nhưng chả sao vì tiền e vẫn chưa gửi,e gọi lại vào báo,e chỉ gửi tiền theo đúng giá trị món hàng e mua đc với giá là 150k/1 con và e ko gửi tiền ship vì với giá đó e có thể mua đc ở ngoài này,cần gì mất công chờ ship với lại 2 lần chạy ra bến xe lấy nữa.
bác ấy vẫn ok giá 150k nhưng bắt e trả đủ tiền ship,cuối cùng thì e gửi trả bác đấy 650k,và ko nhì nhèo gì thêm.
h thì nếu có mua hàng thì e cũng cứ nick quen mới mua.

----------


## ít nói

Tại sao anh em đưa thông tin ko bao giờ kèm theo dẫn chứng minh họa. Toàn mồm miệng nhỡ nói sai oan người khác thì sao..bằng chứng thì có sms. Phiếu gửi tiền v.v.

----------


## linhdt1121

tại em dùng sờ tu bit phon,nên ko có máy ảnh,khi nào mượn đc sờ mát phôn e chộp gửi các bác xem,còn phiếu gửi tiền thì e quăng đi lâu rồi,vì em đâu bức xúc lắm mà giữ lại làm gì,như nói ở trên là e chỉ kể câu chuyện thôi mà.
mà có sai lời nào chắc lát nữa bác HK vào đây biết ngay.

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Có vụ này đấy ah. Mấy con motor này thiệt tình là mình mua mới để trong xưởng gỗ lâu nên ngoại hình xuống cấp. Chỉ còn đc khoảng chục con là keng. Nguồn gốc mấy con này chắc nhiều bác biết. Mình có nói trên thớt nếu bác nào ko vừa ý thì gửi lại ko mất mát gì. Đợt bán này vợ mình làm việc với các bác nếu ko nhầm là đã thoả thuận xong lâu rồi. Nếu mình biết bác ko vừa ý mình gửi lại ngay. Góp ý ở đây theo mình là rất tốt. Tẩy chay người xấu và đồng thời nâng cao uy tín cho mọi nguời.

----------


## anhxco

Bác Hoangart thì e có dg 1 lần, hơi mất công mất việc và khá bực mình, nhưng dù sao cũng đc hoàn tiền. 
Có điều e k hiểu là ở trên bác bảo bác khá rảnh, trong khi e gd toàn gặp dọng nữ ( chắc vợ bác), mà vợ bác thì kêu bận dữ lắm.
Người mua thì lúc nào cũng muốn gd với trực tiếp người bán, người có chuyên môn, biết rõ về sản phẩm, dẫu biết để phụ nữ dg cũng là 1 nghệ thuật.
Sau nì bác ấy có nhiều món cũng hay mà không dám gd nữa, sợ lại rước cục tức vào mình.
-----------
Hi vọng sau này các bác thương gia thương dùm cho ae chế máy ít tiền chút, đừng để số tiền nhỏ mà không quan tâm, củng đừng để số tiền nhỏ mà làm mất đi chử tính (mất công làm thì làm vụ cho lớn luôn  :Big Grin: ).
CŨng hi vọng bác admin cũng như các bác bô lão trong diễn đàn nếu "lỡ may" thấy điều gì có "mùi" thì nhắc nhỏ dùm bọn em, cho bọn e có thêm chút kinh nghiệm cũng như có thêm chút vững tinh khi gd trên diển đàn.

Thanks

----------


## CKD

Vụ motor này mình cũng có 02 hộp và 2 con lẻ, cũng dính 04 con trong một hộp bị ngập nước, có vẻ như là nguyên cả hộp bị chìm trong nước ấy, rỉ sét, cứng cốt.
Có thử xử lý rồi nhưng chưa dám dùng nên không ý kiến.

Ngoài ra do khi mua là trao hàng tận tay, tình trạng này cũng do sơ ý thiếu kiểm tra, chỉ kiểm tra 2 con lẻ bên ngoài, khi về mới phát hiện nên không muốn làm khó người bán vì mình cũng có phần lỗi.

Qua đây chỉ muốn góp ý bác hoangkhoiart là nên kiểm tra hàng hóa trước khi giao để vừa lòng khách đến, vui lòng khách đi.

Thanks!

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Hơ. Xưởng gia công mới bàn giao lại cho đứa em nó làm. Lâu lâu ghé coi với khách hàng nên giờ rất rảnh.

----------


## Nam CNC

Chúng em không thể nào nhắc nhở được nếu không có vấn đề hay bằng chứng gì rõ ràng, với lại diễn đàn có chuyên mục mua bán bảo chứng , các bác có thề dùng dịch vụ đó để giao dịch cho an tâm , có thể mất một ít phí nhưng đảm bảo đúng hàng , đúng chất lượng vì có người kiểm chứng độc lập ở trung gian như em chẳng hạn....


----- Có thể lúc này lúc khác , các bạn mua bán giao dịch cứ bán đúng uy tín , bán đúng như những gì mình cam kết là anh em vui vẻ và không bắt bẻ gì cả.


Em biết cái chú Dương Hiếu gì đó , thấy chú ấy cũng đàng hoàng , em cũng nói và khuyên nhiều lần nên giải quyết cái vụ 2 bộ anpha step gì đó cho xong để mà buôn bán đàng hoàng có uy tín , nhưng sao lằng nhằng chưa xong nên em không thích các điểm đó của chú ấy, việc bác Cu be ti bực tức cũng phải , nhìn sự việc ở 2 hướng sẽ hiểu.

----------

hoitm

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Đây vẫn là chuyên mục bán hàng, nên vệc lời ra tiếng vào liên quan đến nhiều người thấy kém hay.
Nhiều sự việc, liên quan đến nhiều đơn vị bán hàng và nhiều người.

CNC PRO vẫn luôn theo dõi nhưng trong trường hợp này không biết phải xử lý thế nào vì chỉ là lời đơn phương từ một phía.

CNC PRO xin đề xuất thế này:
- Nếu đã thật sự muốn cảnh báo đơn vị bán hàng gian dối, chúng ta nên lập chủ đề mới bên mục Câu chuyện cảnh giác.
- Ai là nạn nhân, ai lừa đảo có thể nêu rỏ trường hợp của mình, có kèm thêm các thông tin dẫn chứng như nội dung PM, SMS, hình ảnh, biên lại gởi/nhận hàng hóa, biên lai gởi/nhận tiền v.v... thì càng tốt.
- Đề xuất cách thức xử lý hoặc chỉ đơn giản là cảnh báo gian thương.


_Trong cuộc sống ai cũng phạm sai lầm, quan trọng là có biết mình sai và cố gắng sửa sai hay không. Bác nào đã được tạo cơ hội cho làm lại thì nên thật sự cố gắng và thành tâm.
Tiền có thể mua được nhiều thứ và gần như tất cả, nhưng cũng có vài thứ không thể mua được dù là ít, nhiều hay rất nhiều tiền. Do đó khi có thì chúng ta phải tự biết quý trọng, gìn giữ và cố gắng phát huy._

----------

conga, linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Có vụ này đấy ah. Mấy con motor này thiệt tình là mình mua mới để trong xưởng gỗ lâu nên ngoại hình xuống cấp. Chỉ còn đc khoảng chục con là keng. Nguồn gốc mấy con này chắc nhiều bác biết. Mình có nói trên thớt nếu bác nào ko vừa ý thì gửi lại ko mất mát gì. Đợt bán này vợ mình làm việc với các bác nếu ko nhầm là đã thoả thuận xong lâu rồi. Nếu mình biết bác ko vừa ý mình gửi lại ngay. Góp ý ở đây theo mình là rất tốt. Tẩy chay người xấu và đồng thời nâng cao uy tín cho mọi nguời.


ah mà e cũng xác nhận là bác đấy có bảo e ko vừa lòng thì gửi lại,nhưng do đk e 3 tuần mới đc nghỉ 4 ngày cuối tuần,mà phải đi từ sơn tây về HN,xong lại ra bến xe gửi đồ thì e thấy mất công quá nên ko gửi lại mà gửi tiền theo phương án trên.cái này e chỉ góp ý bác là nếu bán thì giới thiệu đúng về món hàng nhé,chứ gửi đi gửi lại mất công,đôi khi làm nhỡ công việc người mua,mà lại thêm cục tức như bác anhxco nói.

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Tiện đây nếu ai có khúc mắc gì với mình các bác cứ đề xuất mình sẽ tiếp thu rút kinh nghiệm. Anh em trong nghề có khi gặp nhau hoài.

----------

thanhtrung, thuhanoi

----------


## CNC PRO

> ....................
> CŨng hi vọng bác admin cũng như các bác bô lão trong diễn đàn nếu "lỡ may" thấy điều gì có "mùi" thì nhắc nhỏ dùm bọn em, cho bọn e có thêm chút kinh nghiệm cũng như có thêm chút vững tinh khi gd trên diển đàn.


Theo quan điểm của mình. Bản thân người mua cũng có phần lỗi trong các giao dịch:
- Đầu tiên là thường ít chịu tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin người bán.
- Cũng ít khi tìm hiểu kỹ món hàng nếu thuộc nhóm hàng nóng sốt, nhiều người quan tâm. Gặp thông tin thì tranh thủ gạch đá để tranh phần.
- Không chịu yêu cầu người bán công bố thông tin cá nhân. Có rất nhiều bạn bán hàng chỉ với cái nick name và SĐT, ngoài ra chẵng công bố thêm thông tin nào. Vậy mà rất nhiều bạn vẫn chấp nhận giao dịch.
- Khi giao dịch thì thích bí mật, bí mật thương lượng giá, bí mật chuyển tiền, bí mật chuyển hàng. Món hàng đã được giao dịch nhưng các thành viên trên diễn đàn ít khi biết những ai đã giao dịch, giao dịch hình thức nào, thành công hay thất bại. Mà nếu thành công hay thất bại thì cũng ít có thành viên nào vào lại diễn đàn để xác nhận giao dịch.
- Khi sự việc dần xấu đi, đến mức bùng nổ thì mọi người tranh nhau vạch tội. Khi đó sự việc đã qua thời gian dài, thông tin có phần nào mai một, mất mát.

*Về các việc này BQT nhiều lần nhắc nhở.*

BQT không thể nào ngày ngày theo dõi thông tin, điều tra tìm hiểu người bán thay cho các bạn muốn mua hàng được.
BQT cũng không có thời gian để kiểm tra thông tin (dù là email) tìm hiểu đối chiếu để biết được thành viên nào là ai, có lịch sử thế nào.
Trong cương vị quản lý, BQT xem tất cả thành viên trên diễn đàn đều bình đẳng, quyền & quyền lợi giữa các thành viên là như nhau, không phân biệt người mua/người bán, không phân biệt vùng miền, không phân biệt giai cấp. BQT chỉ xử lý thông tin khi có phản ánh hoặc yêu cầu chính đáng từ thành viên.

Ngoài ra diễn đàn có mục Mua bán đảm bảo . Nhưng chưa thấy bạn liên hệ để được bảo chứng và chứng thực giao dịch.

----------

anhxco, cnc300, linhdt1121, thanhtrung, thuhanoi

----------


## occutit

Thằng bán cho mình ở bên Tàu nó bảo mình 4 bạc. Mình chỉ kiểm tra 1 lần lúc ông khách nghịch bị hỏng cháy. Tháo cái đít ra thấy bạc 7 không tháo tiếp. Hôm nọ cũng có tháo 1 cái đít con 800w ra cũng thấy nó lồi ra 2 bạc nên em không để ý lắm. 

Hàng của thằng Tàu mua thế nào về để nguyên thế ấy bán và rất ít lời nên không dám tháo ra kiểm chứng số bạc trước khi bán. Chỉ tin tưởng vào người bán. Nếu nó 2-3 bạc thì mình có thể lật kèo và yêu cầu nó bồi thường được. Còn im lặng thì chết mình nữa vì mình cứ đinh ninh 4 bạc và tiếp tục mua về sài và bán tiếp thì toi. 

Kèo của Duonghieuled thì tới giờ mình chắc chắn là có vấn đề vì chuyện đã qua mấy tháng. Hàng không nhận được và tiền đã trả. Nó cũng im luôn không giải quyết nên em có quyền lên tiếng nhé. 

Mua 1 lần 2 con 98 ship tới nơi rất cẩn thận. Lần sau mua thêm phát nữa thì dính, chỉ ngơ ngác không biết chuyện gì xảy ra. Chắc chỉ có giao dịch trực tiếp mới an tâm được thôi.

Lên tiếng cũng chỉ để anh em cảnh giác. Trước khi mua hàng nên tham khảo các bên, chứ im im mua ôm hận ráng chịu  :Big Grin:

----------


## conga

Oánh kẻ chạy đi chứ ko ai phang kẻ chạy lại cả...các bác nào có khúc mắc, uẩn khúc thì tiện đây năm hết tết đến giải quyết 1 thể rồi sang năm làm ăn vui vẻ. Riêng cá nhân em mua bán tiền nong ko thành vấn đề nhưng quan trọng phải được việc cho mình.

----------


## anhxco

> Theo quan điểm của mình. Bản thân người mua cũng có phần lỗi trong các giao dịch:
> - Đầu tiên là thường ít chịu tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin người bán.
> - Cũng ít khi tìm hiểu kỹ món hàng nếu thuộc nhóm hàng nóng sốt, nhiều người quan tâm. Gặp thông tin thì tranh thủ gạch đá để tranh phần.
> - Không chịu yêu cầu người bán công bố thông tin cá nhân. Có rất nhiều bạn bán hàng chỉ với cái nick name và SĐT, ngoài ra chẵng công bố thêm thông tin nào. Vậy mà rất nhiều bạn vẫn chấp nhận giao dịch.
> - Khi giao dịch thì thích bí mật, bí mật thương lượng giá, bí mật chuyển tiền, bí mật chuyển hàng. Món hàng đã được giao dịch nhưng các thành viên trên diễn đàn ít khi biết những ai đã giao dịch, giao dịch hình thức nào, thành công hay thất bại. Mà nếu thành công hay thất bại thì cũng ít có thành viên nào vào lại diễn đàn để xác nhận giao dịch.
> - Khi sự việc dần xấu đi, đến mức bùng nổ thì mọi người tranh nhau vạch tội. Khi đó sự việc đã qua thời gian dài, thông tin có phần nào mai một, mất mát.
> 
> *Về các việc này BQT nhiều lần nhắc nhở.*
> 
> ...


Đồng ý với admin. Bản thân e cũng k kêu ca gì, qua mỗi lần vấp ngã thì lại trưởng thành hơn thôi, chỉ là nêu ra 1 câu chuyện.GD thì thuận mua vừa bán mà thôi.
Cũng không nên cứng nhắc làm gì, quy định, quy tắc ai cũng biết, em  giải bày cũng để nó trong ngoặc kép, nói k để cho bản thân mà là cho cái chung. 
Đơn giản chỉ là 1 câu chuyện cuộc sống- giữa người với người.

----------


## anhxco

> Chào các bạn!
> Đây vẫn là chuyên mục bán hàng, nên vệc lời ra tiếng vào liên quan đến nhiều người thấy kém hay.
> Nhiều sự việc, liên quan đến nhiều đơn vị bán hàng và nhiều người.
> 
> CNC PRO vẫn luôn theo dõi nhưng trong trường hợp này không biết phải xử lý thế nào vì chỉ là lời đơn phương từ một phía.
> 
> CNC PRO xin đề xuất thế này:
> - Nếu đã thật sự muốn cảnh báo đơn vị bán hàng gian dối, chúng ta nên lập chủ đề mới bên mục Câu chuyện cảnh giác.
> - Ai là nạn nhân, ai lừa đảo có thể nêu rỏ trường hợp của mình, có kèm thêm các thông tin dẫn chứng như nội dung PM, SMS, hình ảnh, biên lại gởi/nhận hàng hóa, biên lai gởi/nhận tiền v.v... thì càng tốt.
> ...


Đúng là kém hay! 
Đồng ý với đề xuất của bác add, bác lọc mấy bài này qua đấy luôn cho thoải mái chém ! :Big Grin:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sau mùng 4 tết tôi sẽ cho các bác biết ai sẽ lừa đảo ai, xin lỗi, đã hơn 2 tháng kể tư khi tôi bán máy cho ông Hải Đà Nẳng tôi chưa hề lên wed rao bán cái gì nhé, nói chung mọi việc sẽ sáng tỏ sau mùng 4 tết,từ tư các bác sẽ hiểu trên diễn đàn này ai ngay ai gian nhé...thân chào, chúc mọi người vui vẽ

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Thế là forums chắc có 2 người. Đứng đầu là DIY1979 + Thucongmynghe. 
> Nhì là Duonghieuled + RBTC gì gì đấy. ( trường hợp này em với khoac3 dính 2 bộ alpha 98 ) hôm nọ thấy bán con 911 gọi bảo giao qua chỗ anh NamCNC thì ko thấy tin tức gì. Chưa thấy anh Nam xác nhận nên chắc là chuồn rồi.
> 
> Anh em mua hàng cẩn thận nhé. Nick lạ không chơi.
> 
> Dạo này thỉnh thoảng em cũng có bán hàng cho Hoàng Luxury. Nhân vật huyền thoại này giờ mua hàng thấy cũng vất vả vì giống như sợ bị người bán không gởi hàng. Đổi tên người nhận thành Lê Thị Tú Quyên. Số dt 0966 898 808. Email Hoangmobiado@yahoo.com . Gần đây lại biết có thêm một người ở Vũng Tàu dính phốt anh chàng này. Xem ra vẫn tiếp tục sống và làm ăn không đàng hoàng. Em post thông tin lên để có gì người ta có google thì cũng biết được tí chút.


bác nói hãy giữ lời nhé, bác biết bao nhiêu về tôi mà dám nói thế ?

----------

